# PIC..IS this kid polled??



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Tilly's doeling LilyBelle, she is 6 weeks old and has "brow bumps" but nothing poking thru, her sister Goldie has points thru the skin and her other sister who she is going to a new home with was dis budded because I think this doe is polled.

























I've NEVER had a polled kid born and though it is in Binky's, Chiefs, and Angels lines I NEVER EXPECTED THIS FROM THE TILLY/HANK BREEDING!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am 98% sure she is polled


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes she's polled. At 6 weeks there should have been horns and the roundness of her head as well as the way the hair grows indicate she's polled.


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

I would say definaltly since her hair does not swirl on the top of her head like horned babies does.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would say she is polled.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank You! Now I won't feel so bad having had dinky lil' Delila disbudded. The breeder I took them to had said that if she didn't get "points" by 5 weeks then she was likely polled and her hair basically parts down the center and she doesn't have the "devlish" look her sister Goldie has! Now I know what to look for! Thanks again!....BTW...I have heard of "late bloomers" , but at 6 weeks I would have expected something to be there.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Isn't it wonderful not to have to disbud a baby??? I really hope our new doeling doesn't have to be disbudded!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It sure is! I love my goats having horns and this was my first experience with having to have kids dis budded I don't like it personally but if a kid is polled and going with a horned kid, I agree with the dis bud or if a potential buyer wants the kid disbudded I am now OK with it, just personally prefer the horns :lol:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think it's easier for the goats to keep their horns.I would say that it makes it harder to get stuck in the fence except that one day I went down to the barn and my goat was hanging by his leg in the fence.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I specifically went with the goat panels because I respected the fact that my goats have horns, no chance on getting ANYTHING stuck in these. I did make the mistake and got cattle feedlot panels because they were like 20 bucks cheaper...the kids fit thru them and the girls have no problem getting their heads in and out...but Hanks horns sort of flare out at the ends and can go thru but I've had to use bolt cutters to get him out! So I do think the horns can be a pain for those that don't wish to deal with them in the way a horned goat should be dealt with.I've not thot them a pain ever just have to be careful in my management and protection of them.


----------



## lacy_94 (Oct 7, 2007)

Out of my 5 goats only one is polled, the others have horns. :roll:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Does your polled goatie have "issues" with the horned ones? I only ask because I got my first reg. nigi last April and really almost thot twice about getting her because she was my first honless goat. Chief is dehorned and he and Hank live together, They all get along great even when Hank gets in a mood, Chief gives it right back with his baldy top! I chose to have Delilah disbudded because LilyBelle is polled and it seemed that this would "even" the odds for the girls if they chose to "fight" with each other, which I have been around 2 sisters that are horned and polled and I have seen how the horned one has the upper hand. Binky has actually taken to head butting with Angel, I think because her horns aren't as intimidating as Bootsies and Tilly's!


----------

